# Switch Gamo Barrels



## ward (May 22, 2013)

I am thinking of putting a CDT-GRT iii trigger in to my older Gamo (easier than doing my silent cat with the plastic trigger) and then switching the barrel and stock from the silent cat. Anyone tried that?


----------



## NCAG1 (May 5, 2013)

I put a Charlie trigger in my no longer owned Benji Trail NP and it made a big difference.


----------

